# Installing Big Feets Brushes



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the best way to install Wizzard Big Feet Brushes on Tyco 440X2 Narrow Cars? Or is it even possiable??? Iam working on some bracket drag cars, and want the adjustablity of the big feet brushes.

Thanks


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

do you have chassis drilled for adjustable brush tubes??

That would be the first step, then install like you would a normal brush tube


----------

